# [FreeNAS] Two htp2720sgl in FreeNAS



## h3nchman24 (Sep 30, 2013)

As you can see there is a bug that makes this card act as a multipath when run in pairs. I got a FreeNAS developer to look at it.  They added the hack, it worked great until I rebuilt the NAS. I do not understand why this is not working now, as in the code it should just add 1 to the other card and not 0. Can anyone point me in the right way?



> Hacky workaround
> 
> It is known that at least some HPT controller have a bug in the `camcontrol devlist` output with multiple controllers, all controllers will be presented with the same driver with index 0 e.g. two hpt27xx0 instead of hpt27xx0 and hpt27xx1
> 
> ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 30, 2013)

Disclaimer: topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, *FreeNAS*, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD, JabirOS.


----------

